# JD 240 skidsteer hydraulic problem



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

Went to use the JD 240 skidsteer the other day and bucket tilt controls wouldn't work. Hydraulic system loads up no matter which way petal is moved. Thought cylinder packing may be bad, nope both good. Took control valve apart and cleaned it. Fluid flows out both ports on control valve as soon as engine started but still loads up system when petal is moved. Any ideas? First problem this machine has ever given.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

How much fluid flows out the control valve ports when it is started and the pedal in the neutral position? A little bit of leakage is normal, but for it to be flowing out there must be a problem with the spool IMO. It may have a broken spool spring, causing the spool to not centre. It doesn't have a diverter valve for a third service by any chance?


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

It flows out full blast out of one port and some out of the other. Spool looks good, no pits or damage, springs are all good. Checked and cleaned all valves in control valve. All worked good, sat in barn a couple days and started this problem.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Must be a mechanical linkage for the spools since you said foot pedals? Our joystick controlled Bobcat did the same and a switch went bad in the joystick, was stuck in the "on" position. Does it have any load poppets in the spool?


----------

